# 7.3 or 6.0 what to buy?



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am in the market for a new truck. I have all ways ran the gasser trucks for years but all my peeps run the diesal trucks. I love the power and the mileage is better pulling a trailer I just proved that today as I borrowed one and pulled my lawn trailer and saved 40 bucks in fuel compared to my gas truck. I beat the cancer this year (stage 4) so I said "self you live once just freakn buy one all ready! HAHA

My question is this I know diesals are more maintenance and all that stuff. But I prefer the 7.3 as I kinda know these motors and the flaws or lack there of. But it is getting harder to find the 7.3 in my neck of the woods. So what is the 6.0 like? What are the flaws?? I have seen them in the lot with 220k miles to 50k miles so that is a wide range for the market of resale. All the 7.3's on the lot all seem to have 200k plus miles on them which tell me that it is a good motor.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

if you can, buy direct from the owner and not from a car lot. the lot will jack the price up, usually double what they paid for it. 
the 6.0 engine is not bad after some tinkering. the most important things to do are head studs and head gaskets, oil cooler replacement, EGR delete, and EGR cooler delete.


----------



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

I just seen a 6.0 with 220k on it and the guy wants 3800 bucks!! Is this to good to be true or is the right price?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

No that price is definitely wrong! He probably means he will pay YOU $3800 to come get the truck. Just kidding, I'm on my second 7.3 and I like them. They do have their problems though. Don't let the cronies tell you they're perfect. With a good chip they have nice power and decent mileage. Most diesel mechanics LOVE the 6.0 though because they buy them cheap from people who are scared of them, put a couple hundred worth of parts and some labor to it and you have a much better than 7.3 truck. It's one or the other though. Alot of blind followers of the 7.3 that would never own a 6.0. 
"All 6.0s are junk. Just ask a guy with a 7.3 who doesn't know how to do maintenance."


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Seems like we have done this before, but here I go anyway. The 6.0 isn't a horrible engine if you leave it bone stock, and follow the maintenance plan to a T in my opinion. We have several of them in our fleet of buses and have very little problems with them, again they are bone stock. As far as a 7.3 goes, they were a much more reliable engine in my opinion. Both of them have their flaws, but I think in the end, you will have less headaches with a 7.3.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Raymond S.;1486802 said:


> They do have their problems though. Don't let the cronies tell you they're perfect. With a good chip they have nice power and decent mileage. Most diesel mechanics LOVE the 6.0 though because they buy them cheap from people who are scared of them, put a couple hundred worth of parts and some labor to it and you have a much better than 7.3 truck. It's one or the other though. Alot of blind followers of the 7.3 that would never own a 6.0.
> "All 6.0s are junk. Just ask a guy with a 7.3 who doesn't know how to do maintenance."


x2. I like the 7.3 trucks but I'd run a properly altered 6.0 any day of the week and not worry. Around here you'll pay much more for a clean 7.3 then a clean 6.0. The 6.0 is cheaper, has a better front end (05+), better trans, nicer interior, and more power. If you know how to do the work yourself or know someone who is willing to work on it for a reasonable rate then I'd buy a 6.0, delete the egr, new oil cooler, any needed updates, exhaust, tuner, and let it rip.

And another bonus about running a healthy 6.0.... there's no other truck on the market that sounds like they do when your running them hard.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Guess I'm one of the blind 7.3 owners. Give me 7.3s all day long over the 6.0. I will give you that the shop I was using for some of my work was the problem, but still, I have spent enough money on 2 of my 6.0s in the past 12 months to pay for a new to me 7.3. Or a mower. Or a good used skid steer. Or a down payment on a JD 5101e. Or a bonus. 

The 7.3 issues are mostly rust. Other than the oil pan replacement, repairs are much cheaper than anything on the 6.0.

My mechanic loves the 6.0 as well, because of the revenue it provides for him. FWIW, he used to work for a Lincoln dealer and was regularly in the top 2 FoMoCo mechanics in the country. So he knows whereof he speaks. 

Signed
Blinded and poor 7.3 owner. 

PS I have 4 7.3s and 3 6.0s. All receive scheduled maintenance and I still have issues with the 6.0s. And for the most part, none of the issues these guys keep bringing up. Yet.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

tjctransport;1486176 said:


> if you can, buy direct from the owner and not from a car lot. the lot will jack the price up, usually double what they paid for it.
> the 6.0 engine is not bad after some tinkering. the most important things to do are head studs and head gaskets, oil cooler replacement, EGR delete, and EGR cooler delete.


Head studs and gaskets are tinkering?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

yup. it is better than doing an engine replacement.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

2COR517;1487022 said:


> Head studs and gaskets are tinkering?


So's the rest of that stuff.

Cleaning the turbo.

Replacing injectors.

Oh yeah, the oil pans on 6.0s rust through too.

Fuel pump.

STC fitting.

Starters crapping out without warning.

And when those metal o-rings go on the injectors and you can't find one of the pieces and then it gets stuck in of the bazillion sensors\pumps that create low pressure oil so you can build high pressure oil so your injectors can fire or you can't find it and IH recommends you tear the engine down until you do find it.

Just tinkering though.

And I really love the exhaust odor in the cab when cold that has now returned. It started when it was new, went away and is now back.

But yeah, they're great engines that mechanics the world over are buying up..........so they have parts.


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

I love my 6.0 i have 170,000 and had to do a few things like egr delete get rid of stock exhaust and put a chip on it and am getting 16 to 18 mpg the trans in a 6.0 is a torch shift and are awesome I plow with a couple guys with 7.3 and are on there 2nd and 3rd trans mine is still plugging along with regular maintance. If you stay on top of your 6.0 and find a good mechanic not at a dealer you will be fine. Ask around where you live I am sure ppl know if a good one or two. I would not be affraid to buy another one in a heart beat mine has an Edge juice with attitude platinum tuner and put it on tow it is a power house havent hooked to a load I couldnt pull yet a few a 1 ton shouldnt have but turned up the fuel and put it in tow haul and down the road i went


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Jewell1386;1487208 said:


> I love my 6.0 i have 170,000 and had to do a few things like egr delete get rid of stock exhaust and put a chip on it and am getting 16 to 18 mpg the trans in a 6.0 is a torch shift and are awesome I plow with a couple guys with 7.3 and are on there 2nd and 3rd trans mine is still plugging along with regular maintance. If you stay on top of your 6.0 and find a good mechanic not at a dealer you will be fine. Ask around where you live I am sure ppl know if a good one or two. I would not be affraid to buy another one in a heart beat mine has an Edge juice with attitude platinum tuner and put it on tow it is a power house havent hooked to a load I couldnt pull yet a few a 1 ton shouldnt have but turned up the fuel and put it in tow haul and down the road i went


Whats a torch shift??? Sorry, I couldn't resist:laughing:


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry stupid auto correct the thing Steve Jobs has not perfected. Torque shift is what I meant


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Jewell1386;1487221 said:


> Sorry stupid auto correct the thing Steve Jobs has not perfected. Torque shift is what I meant


Just had to give you a hard time. I'm not perfect by any means, I knew what you were talking about, it just makes me laugh sometimes to see things spelled wrong and it totally changes the meaning:salute:


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

I figured it was just a good laugh. Someways you are te one laughing and someways you are the one everyone is laughing at


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Somedays you're the windshield.....


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

only problem I have had with my 6.0 was a hit and run driver, ive been running 160 HP tune for the last 60k, less issues then my 7.3s. that being said my next truck will be ordered with the 6.2 V8 gas, no fuel additives, no plugging in, not monthly load testing batteries and alternator to worry about the FICM, No $150 synthetic oil changes no warming up/cooling down the truck etc, Just get in, turn key, drive.

how big is your lawn trailer? do you NEED a diesel or WANT a diesel, no problem in wanting something, but its going to cost you more then what could get the job done cheaper, regardless of what diesel you buy.


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey mustang man a buddy of mine just bought a new v8 and it has a block heater and when he asked ford they recommended plugging it in when it gets in te 20's. May want to check into that his truck came out of northern michigan


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

Jewell1386;1487412 said:


> Hey mustang man a buddy of mine just bought a new v8 and it has a block heater and when he asked ford they recommended plugging it in when it gets in te 20's. May want to check into that his truck came out of northern michigan


most gas jobs have the option for the heater, ive never seen one that needed a block heater even though it will help with cold starts. my 04 has started in -10 degree weather no problem before, it just starts easier with the heater and doesnt need to warm up as much.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

If you are looking for a 6.0 or a 7.3. the 7.3 is what you want hands down. The 6.0 will cost you thosands to keep it on the road. Why should you have to spent thosands to take the engine apart and fix the problems that ford knows about? Just the upgraded parts are $3000 to $5000 if you do everything including injectors thats PARTS only. Those costs don't include the maintance part altannators,starts My advise as a past owner run and run fast from the 6.0 ford.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

fireside;1488203 said:


> If you are looking for a 6.0 or a 7.3. the 7.3 is what you want hands down. The 6.0 will cost you thosands to keep it on the road.* Why should you have to spent thosands to take the engine apart and fix the problems that ford knows about? *Just the upgraded parts are $3000 to $5000 if you do everything including injectors thats PARTS only. Those costs don't include the maintance part altannators,starts My advise as a past owner run and run fast from the 6.0 ford.


ahhhh dude, ford had nothing to do with it. Navastar made that engine and sold it to ford. if you are going to point the wrong blame at someone, at least get the finger pointed in the rite direction.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

fireside;1488203 said:


> If you are looking for a 6.0 or a 7.3. the 7.3 is what you want hands down. The 6.0 will cost you thosands to keep it on the road. Why should you have to spent thosands to take the engine apart and fix the problems that ford knows about? Just the upgraded parts are $3000 to $5000 if you do everything including injectors thats PARTS only. Those costs don't include the maintance part altannators,starts My advise as a past owner run and run fast from the 6.0 ford.


right, because ive never done injectors, HPOP glow plugs, IDMs, ICP, EBP, sensors, turbos, manifolds, oil cooler O rings, plus rust repair etc on a 7.3

diesels are expensive,period. if you want cheap, buy a gas job


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

If you want cheap stay with the 89-93 7.3l diesels. IDM, ICP,EPB, Blah Blah, sensors and turbos just more crap to go wrong. May not have the power of the new fancy computer controlled junk they sell now but they are drop dead reliable and run forever.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

tjctransport;1488324 said:


> ahhhh dude, ford had nothing to do with it. Navastar made that engine and sold it to ford. if you are going to point the wrong blame at someone, at least get the finger pointed in the rite direction.


And Ford supplied the software to get the HP numbers to compete.

Besides, Ford sold it with a blue oval on the front, not an IH.

Let's face it, the engine was crap, but not near the issues with the IH version as the Ford version.



mustangman02232;1488335 said:


> right, because ive never done injectors, HPOP glow plugs, IDMs, ICP, EBP, sensors, turbos, manifolds, oil cooler O rings, plus rust repair etc on a 7.3
> 
> diesels are expensive,period. if you want cheap, buy a gas job


You must not maintain your 7.3s then. (That's what the others keep telling me about my 6.0s)

I have 4. 2 from brandy new, the other we have put about 40K on, the last about 10K.

In that time (this list isn't exhaustive, but close) I have done the following:
1 turbo
0 glow plugs
3 or 4 GPR that cost virtually nothing
0 injectors
2 or 3 CPS
probably 6 oil pans
3 injector wiring harnesses
1 coolant sensor--the only time I've ever had to pull\tow a 7.3 into the shop other than a tranny issue
Definitely had some rusted out oil coolers\lines but these are all far less expensive than 1 injector on a 6.0

If I was bored, I would gladly add up my 6.0 vs 7.3 repair bills. Out of my 4 that I have put approx 330,000 miles on, I would estimate I have spent $10K keeping them on the road.

My 6.0s (including numerous tow bills) and approx 257, 000 miles, I would estimate close to $20K. Just engine related. Not tranny related.

Throw in all the lost time from just breaking down as well as bringing them to the shop and picking them up, I would add maybe $1K to the 7.3s and $3K to the 6.0s.

And I have yet to have EGR\coolant\lifted head\blah\blah\blah issues that any of you guys keep referring to that can make them "bulletproof" if you only spend another $3-5K. And other than my Banks exhaust and a Superchips on one 7.3, they are all bone stock.

Maybe someday I'll figure it all out just for grins.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes it's true IH sold the motor only to ford. Ford supplied the operating system that runs it.The IH version of the motor had very little problems. The first thing is the tuning points of the motor are diffrent and the second is weight of the truck that run it. You will find in alot of school buses running at 38k gvw with almost none of the problems we have seen with them.. The motor never gets hot or works hard enough to run as designed. THe motor is crap in the ford. On another note just think for a minute ford went thru 4 motors in 8 years not a good track record for what a great motor the 6.0. After 4 years plus years they dropped it because it had NO PROBLEMS.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

fireside;1488420 said:


> On another note just think for a minute ford went thru 4 motors in 8 years not a good track record for what a great motor the 6.0. After 4 years plus years they dropped it because it had NO PROBLEMS.


Not exactly true. The 6.0 was an option until 2010 model year in the E-series. They couldn't fit the other diesels in the van chassis


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

and the 6.0 was dropped for the 6.4 because it could not pass emissions standards. 
not because it was a bad design


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

tjctransport;1488440 said:


> and the 6.0 was dropped for the 6.4 because it could not pass emissions standards.
> not because it was a bad design


 The motor is still used today in IH powered school buses. Under the ford operating system it would of passed. they just decied not to use it anymore after the fed lawsuits over warrenty claims, nonpayments and them being cut off by IH for 6 months with no motor shipments.. Do some research on it there is still 5 fed lawsuits on going about these motors installed in fords. The last i heard there is going to be case heard by the end of the year. If i remember correct it's the state of georgia that will be heard first. If they were such a good motor why did ford sue IH over ALL the warrenty claims?
I had the chance to meet an IH senior motor eng at a shop when mine was getting repaired. All i can say it was very interesting conversation with the facts. He was very open about the down falls of the motor installed in the ford truck. long and short of the story is too much motor in to little of truck and install and operate as directed by the manufactor!!!


----------

